# Officer Down: Christopher Barwise - [Cairns, Australia, ]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Queensland motorcycle officer killed in accident

Officer Down: Christopher Barwise - [Cairns, Australia, ]

Biographical Info

Age: 50

Additional Info: Senior Constable Barwise had worked with the Queensland Police Service Traffic Branch for 18 years at Oxley, Mount Isa and Cairns.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Senior Const. Barwise was killed instantly when he lost control of his police motorcycle and hit a tree.

Date of Incident: July 19, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Underneath his burly frame and big beard, experienced police officer Christopher Barwise was a "kind and compassionate" family man committed to improving road safety.

That's how the north Queensland-based senior constable will be remembered following his sudden death on Tuesday, says his boss, far-northern Queensland region traffic coordinator Inspector Bob Waters.

Const Barwise, 50, had picked up his new patrol motorcycle from Brisbane and was riding back to Cairns when the bike hit a tree in central Queensland.

Related Article:
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=55860


----------

